# Emergency baby, internal bleeding?



## Kirsten (Feb 23, 2015)

My ewe just gave birth to a little ram, but once again we've had to pull him from her. (may be a problem with our breeding ram as all of our ewe's have had dystocia births).

This little boy is stuffing to live. Momma didnt want anything to do with him, and she's not a first time mom. He has a big swollen belly, and is too weak to stand. He can barely open his little blue eyes. Can anyone helps us?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 23, 2015)

Could have to do with internal bleeding, birth defects, really, a whole range of possibilities. 

This is the type of case where I would definately contact a vet


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 23, 2015)

Does his belly feel sloshy like its full of water?


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 24, 2015)

when we called the vet, he had died already a couple minutes before... we never got the full diagnoses as we just wrapped him up and said our goodbyes. the vet thinks it was a bladder rupture and/or internal bleeding.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2015)

sorry for your loss


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dang. That's awful.
I would certainly talk with a vet if there is a routine issue with the births. There must be something amiss.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 24, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. It never is easy to lose a newborn critter. It's odd that you are having so much dystocia. Is your ram a larger breed than your ewes? Maybe you could use a smaller breed of ram for your 1st time ewes. Another question: Are your ewes over conditioned or obese? If so this may be a reason for dystocia. I wish you well with the rest of your lambing season and once again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Therry (May 7, 2015)

Bless his heart! It does sound awful when you mentioned just about all of the lambs like this, well the pregnant you mentioned (please forgive me I don't know a whole lot about goats), is there a way you can seperate your rams from your ewes, all of them? Allow your ewes to finish birthing and have some time to re coup and then try bringing in a few un related rams or ones with different blood lines and try them?


----------

